# The Overlords Podcast Fanfiction Competition - March



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

The Overlords Podcast (with whom i just did an interview, look for it's inclusion in Episode 40 perhaps) is hosting a fanfiction competition over on their forums. Its a great chance for you to experience a competition before the annual Heresy-Online Fanfiction Competition coming in September here. I'll be running that. and to top it off, they're giving away a signed copy of Horus Rising to the winner!

The rules are simple:



> Complete the following in no more than a thousand words. Send your entries to [email protected]:
> 
> Sitting in a room that looked little more than a steel box he was shivering, visibly shivering, his teeth snapping together sounded like a drum in his head that accompanied the baseline of his heartbeat rumbling through his ears. It wasn't his flimsy clothing or even the cold steel of the room that caused such visible involuntary movements. No, it was the ice cold eyes. The eyes of the Inquisition. He knew he'd pushed his luck once too often and now he was heading for a whole lot of hurt.
> 
> ...


and that's it. feel free to check it out here: http://theoverlordsforum.freeforums...n-win-a-signed-copy-of-horus-rising-t636.html

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

just bumping to make sure that some of you get in on this. it'll be good practice for the bigger comp here at Heresy!!!

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Podcats? Never heard of them before.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Podcats? Never heard of them before.


yeah, the do a lot of meowing...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Interesting. Most interesting. If only I did not suck so hard when it comes to writing.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I've enterted, and am hoping that I meet the requirments. :victory:.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I've enterted, and am hoping that I meet the requirments. :victory:.


oh, i'm sure it'll be fine. 

seems the contest has been extended through April as well! I was just told via PM from one of their people. 

cheers


CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Come on guys get yourself over to the forums and give the contest ago. Not alot of work for a book signed by Mr Dan Abbnet himself.
Good luck, I look forwards to reading some awesome fan fic.
D


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't quite get it. Is it just 1000 words from just filling in the blanks or to finnish the entire scene?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I don't quite get it. Is it just 1000 words from just filling in the blanks or to finnish the entire scene?


those aren't blanks. those are just pauses. cut-off sentences. What you need to do is finish the scene in 1000 words. 

CP


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds good. I have a few ideas for a story.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll have a go at it sometime this week, been surprisingly busy over the holiday weekend haha.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Boc said:


> I'll have a go at it sometime this week, been surprisingly busy over the holiday weekend haha.


holiday?

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dont forget the interview myself an CP recorded is being hosted on The Overlords podcast which will be recorded today and should be out on tues.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> holiday?
> 
> CP


Aye, apparently the Army deems St. Patrick's Day worthy of a 4-day weekend.

And the boozing was a-plenty...


----------

